# Lawyer firm in Pattaya



## kangurzoz (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi
Did anyone can recommend reliable and respetable English speaking Lawyers firm in Pattaya which is dealing with property sales and rental management in absence............Anyone have any precious dealings of this sort with Siam Legal or any another firm??


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

kangurzoz said:


> Hi
> Did anyone can recommend reliable and respetable English speaking Lawyers firm in Pattaya which is dealing with property sales and rental management in absence............Anyone have any precious dealings of this sort with Siam Legal or any another firm??


Did you sort this kangurzoz? King Silk can probably point you in the right direction if not...


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry old bean I have never had property that needed looking after in my absence.
But I hear that a company called Farang Properties 081 941 6769 in Pattaya is ok.
But don't blame me if they are not.......Good Luck!


----------

